# muh hooded eyes



## Amnesia (Oct 22, 2019)

I much prefer this shape, long horizontal length, very almond shape overall, non hooded, but still deep set


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 22, 2019)

legit tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 22, 2019)

It's over for hoodedeyecel


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 22, 2019)

bruh this dudes eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 22, 2019)

Same tbh. Too bad I can never get them :,(


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 22, 2019)

i swear slight scleral show is overated look at meeks right eye
what cause deep set eyes ? @Amnesia


----------



## shimada (Oct 22, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Heirio (Oct 22, 2019)

Meeks' eye shape is so fucking beautiful. Fuck man his skull was literally handcrafted by God himself


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 22, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 143368
> 
> bruh this dudes eyes



Pretty ideal







@turkproducer


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooded eyes are still ideal


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 22, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Pretty ideal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they all have downturned médial canthus or what ? i wanna rope


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 22, 2019)

Too bad hes a framecel and overall super long face


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 22, 2019)

streege said:


> i swear slight scleral show is overated look at meeks right eye


meeks doesnt have scleral show.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 22, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> meeks doesnt have scleral show.


right eye first pic slightly imo


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 22, 2019)

That last guy's harmony looks off


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 22, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Too bad hes a framecel and overall super long face


imagine him posting that pic in ratings. guess what we'd rate him lol


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 22, 2019)

*AmnesiaWomen DO Approach*


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 22, 2019)

sclera show more pronounced in his mugshot


----------



## pisslord (Oct 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> *AmnesiaWomen DO Approach*


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 22, 2019)

pisslord said:


> View attachment 143398


I can make a post about approaches of women but it's going to cause mass suicide and Ill go in jail.


----------



## pisslord (Oct 22, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> I can make a post about approaches of women but it's going to cause mass suicide and Ill go in jail.


Yes you can comrade please do it comrade


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 22, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Meeks' eye shape is so fucking beautiful. Fuck man his skull was literally handcrafted by God himself
> 
> View attachment 143374


He is God himself. He is the *ONLY *living person in the history of humanity that can compete bald against NW0 guys.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 22, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> and Ill go in jail.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 22, 2019)

hoods me


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 26, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Meeks' eye shape is so fucking beautiful. Fuck man his skull was literally handcrafted by God himself
> 
> View attachment 143374



Yes and people still think that he is very good looking only because of his bones lmao at this forum


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 26, 2019)

Another day another prey cope


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 26, 2019)

It's just eye color. Meeks eyes would look like shit if they weren't blue


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 26, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> sclera show more pronounced in his mugshot


it's the angle


----------



## xit (Oct 26, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Hooded eyes are still ideal


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Oct 26, 2019)

pisslord said:


> View attachment 143398


Brutal


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 26, 2019)

both look good, the problem is major UEE, having little to no is ideal, but yeah, the most important part is the overall shape and PFL


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 26, 2019)

Is because people here make a confusion and think that Hunter eyes is Hooded eyes, but a REAL Hunter eyes need too

Wide PFL
Vertically narrowness 
PCT
Wide and Thick eyebrows close to straight format 


Shape is just wideness and affect by the factors above so whatever 


https://looksmax.org/threads/hunter-eyes.54064/


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 10, 2020)

pisslord said:


> View attachment 143398


In what situation


----------



## pisslord (May 10, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> In what situation


Ignore that post.


----------



## lookismfugee (May 10, 2020)

depends on face but hooded eyes make u look like alien. can be good or bad


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hooded eyes are ideal


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 21, 2020)

Hoode


No Mercy said:


> View attachment 592102
> 
> 
> Hooded eyes are ideal
> ...


Hooded. + good pfl and slight pct = hunter eyes?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 21, 2020)

Old and it's actually an old thread
Shape>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Sep 14, 2021)

@Amnesia 
are my eyes good according to your ideal?


----------

